# Quota hunt (Berry College)



## Flow Master (Sep 3, 2009)

I was drawn for the BC hunt for Dec. I have never done a quota hunt. Is the BC hunt a good one and more importantly is it a safe one. Seems like alot of folks get picked for it. What are the chances of getting a deer.
Glen


----------



## beersndeer (Sep 3, 2009)

I am in the same boat as you. This is my first quota hunt. I have a post in the bowhunting forum trying to get a little info on this as well.


----------



## ddawg (Sep 3, 2009)

I've never hunted Berry, but I live very close.  I know one thing for sure, there's tons of big deer out there.  To bad you can't hunt on the student campus... You can see at least 25+ deer at any given time.


----------



## godogs57 (Sep 3, 2009)

I hunted it often when I lived in Chattooga county....the latest I had to stay on stand before I got my deer there was 8:30 AM on opening day...the woods are crawling with deer. Get off the road...way off...and you will find your deer. Be prepared to stay late, etc...usual WMA tactics will work here. My spot was 3.2 miles off the road, but it was a good one!


----------



## BeenHuntn (Sep 3, 2009)

the chances of you killing a deer on this quota hunt is 100%. i was drawn last year and loaded up on deer... it was awesome,. dont expect a trophy because you wont get it out there but you will see deer and shoot one. get way off the roads and get there before everybody else...  also see the public land part of the forum for more info... several posts there.


----------



## monsterslayer (Sep 4, 2009)

Like everyone else said get way off the road.hike until you think your way off the road and then go a mile or 2 more if you dont when it gets light you will have 10 people you can see from you stand.Hunted it one time and will never go back to many folks.


----------



## godawgs7 (Sep 4, 2009)

I was up at berry several weeks ago and their are tons of deer, you will defiantley get you one up there. There are a bunch of absolutely monsters up there too... good luck man


----------



## Wetumpka (Sep 6, 2009)

Man, makes me wish that I had asked for Berry College  instead of Pine Log.


----------



## shaggy8 (Sep 14, 2009)

I also drew the dec hunt. I live right across the road from the wma. I have unted there a couple of times and always left with a deer. like veryone else says GET AWAY....FAR AWAY FROM THE ROAD.


----------



## Oldstick (Sep 15, 2009)

What's up with the 1000 hunters quota for 19000 acres?  

I got drawn too, but I didn't pay close attention when I selected that choice.

Doesn't sound like a very pleasant situation if most folks show up.


----------



## Sargent (Sep 15, 2009)

shaggy8 said:


> I also drew the dec hunt. I live right across the road from the wma.


 
You could make a killing running a temporary flop house.

I am going to try to get up there during bow season to scout around.  I will be on the Nov. hunt.


----------



## BeenHuntn (Sep 15, 2009)

greers57 said:


> What's up with the 1000 hunters quota for 19000 acres?
> 
> I got drawn too, but I didn't pay close attention when I selected that choice.
> 
> Doesn't sound like a very pleasant situation if most folks show up.



its not that bad...  just try to get far away from everyone else...  wear lots of orange.  look up berry on google earth and get far far away from other hunters...  its actually a fun hunt. camp out with the folks on sand springs road and you'll make some friends...  have some fun. just expect lotsa people and small deer.


----------



## XJfire75 (Sep 15, 2009)

Can you camp in the field thats got trees planted in it off sand springs?

It was full of weeds when we were there the other week.

Anyone been bow hunting up there yet?


----------



## BeenHuntn (Sep 16, 2009)

XJfire75 said:


> Can you camp in the field thats got trees planted in it off sand springs?
> 
> It was full of weeds when we were there the other week.
> 
> Anyone been bow hunting up there yet?



the place where they let you camp is the big green field on the west side of the road, kinda close to that little Baptist Church that is on that road. you wont miss it when youre up there...  there'll be people and campers everywhere.
it has a gate that will be locked until the quota hunt... i havent been up there yet at all... full of deer tho...


----------



## Benkwik (Sep 18, 2009)

I have been scouting and like what I see! I am gonna bow hunt w/ my son the next few weeks!


----------



## shaggy8 (Sep 19, 2009)

i bowhunted up there....well property that adjoins berry on the south side....yesterday. The deer in range were small, but I got my eye on a nice on for this area.....

Theres alot of deer there this year but alot are small


----------

